# how to strip!?!?!?



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

how do you strip a rod... i got a penn pro guide rod that i would like to strip down and rebuild... or get rebuilt... but i wanna strip this rod down... what or where do i start!?!?!? please let me know... do i heat up the rod and let the clear coat fall off?!?!?! that was dumb i know... but.. help me out here...

G


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If its a spinner that you want rewrapped as a spinner, or a conventional rewrapped as a conventional, it's somewhat easier. You just take a razor blade and shave off the epoxy covering the thread, gently shave off a layer of the thread and then peel the thing like a shrimp. Remove all the guides, scratch off any stray blobs of epoxy with your fingernails, rewrap with the guides that suit your fancy, re-Flex-Coat and you're done. 

However, if you're going to turn a spinner into a convench, or vice versa, it's more involved because of having to relocate the location of guides due to stress distribution and spline, so unless its a high dollar rod, or one you really really really like, it'll be quicker and cheaper to just buy a new one.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

but ... i dont plan on putting a reel seat on this... can i just use the clamps that the reel come with or no??? or was that a stupid question??? i dont know... i have seen people with no reel seat before... and has worked for them... i dont know... i gotta try some new stuff out... thanks atlanta... but.. do you cut all the way down with the razor... or just a piece of the clear coat and pull the string???


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

ONLY SHAVE THREAD ON TOP OF GUIDE FEET, never on blank pick thread and pull off. then CAREFULLY heat (only seconds at a time!) the remaining epoxy residue and scrape of with a pop sickle stik or some thing plastic (not metal)
If you plan to remove the seat and Grips shave the grips off carefully and peel. with a Dremel tool carefully cut reel seat length ways on two or three sides(only reelseat)
Split seat with a screw driver by inserting and twisting gently!
I know it says "carefully" Quite a bit ,But you do not want to cut or gouge the Blank

GOOD LUCK


----------

